# plecos



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i know these aren't cichlids i just felt like sharing.
these are my common bristlenose.
male








female








there first babies


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

How do you breed plecos?


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

brinkles said:


> How do you breed plecos?


+1...


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

if you get a male and female bristlenose put them in a tank together and put in a tube shaped cave for them to lay in and give cucumber and other things for them to eat hopefully they will breed.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Bristlenose plecos are easy to breed...and once they get started, they breed like rabbits! I would start with 1 male and 1-2 females and have lots of caves...frequent water changes to induce spawning also helps.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

hah! cute.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

You must have scattered the fry, they normally stay with the father until the yolk sacs are absorbed.
I have multiple brown BN breeders that also produce albino and calico fry. I've been dropping the brown fry into tanks with cichlids, already have too many of those.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

no i think the male kicked them out when they were still eggs


----------



## si fu sblano (May 26, 2011)

how do you know how to sex them


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

For bristlenose varieties, males have bristles, females don't.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

usually the males have lots of big bristles on his nose and the female has none or a few small ones


----------



## si fu sblano (May 26, 2011)

thank you


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

Another way to tell which is male(when still young w no bristles) is to look at his head shape. The males head tends to be slightly longer and flatter while the females is shorter and rounder. I have also noticed males tent to have a sort of army camo with light and dark contrast. Females are more blended in color.


----------

